# Breeding Elongs



## cepon3 (Feb 24, 2007)

I Am setting out to breed elongs.. as impossible as it may seem or sound, and I know that noone has ever done it. I am looking for suggestions not for people to tell me thatit cant be done..

I have heard and read up that male elongs have a black spot on the leading rays of the tail fin.. i was wondering if anyone here can back this up. Since not all elongs ( black mask ) have this dot.

I Have what i am hoping to be a male.. Cohabitating well with An . Oligosarcus sp.

They did fight at first but no damage was done to either specimen even though the Oligosarcus sp. is an inch or so smaller then the elong..

My female ( no spot ) Is in a different tank.. she is an inch or so smaller then the male ( spot ).. 
Both fish are currently eating frozen silverside on sight.
I would of course introduce her to his tank the same way i introduced the oligosarcus sp. divided at first with breif periods of cohabitation under supervision.. untill they seemed calm enough to leave together..

i do infact realize that i can loose one or both or my fish but i will do everything humanly possible to keep them both alive and healthy..

Any suggestions would be helpful except ones telling me that its not a good idea or that it cannot be done.

thank you
Cep


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Buy a river system....best suggestion I have

and good luck

1 fish 2 fish live fish dead fiish


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

how big of a tank you going to put them in? whats your set up going to be like?


----------



## cepon3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Im not a 100% sure what size tank i should use.. any suggestions?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

a 5000 gallon....that MAY work, but you might want to try something a little bigger just in case


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

where do people come up with these ideas.

before u even think of them breeding u will have to cohab them. Like leasure said. Good Luck


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Everyone always thinks they are pros...and can do something that NOBODY (even the guys who have been trying for many many years) can do. Thoughts like these come from people who think they have fish that are differant than any other elong (rhom, sanch, etc.), and thier fish will get along with the other one.....which may be the case for a week or two(not likely)....but soon it will end just like all the others who have tried this....in death.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> Everyone always thinks they are pros...and can do something that NOBODY (even the guys who have been trying for many many years) can do. Thoughts like these come from people who think they have fish that are differant than any other elong (rhom, sanch, etc.), and thier fish will get along with the other one.....which may be the case for a week or two(not likely)....but soon it will end just like all the others who have tried this....in death.


I dont necessarily agree. Mine have been together for 2 months....and I dont think it will end in death. I dont make any guarantees with these fish...but I havent had a single fin nip.

I think the hardest part would be finding a male and female....and then setting up the tank to ensure they would be comfortable.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

good luck with it man...keep us updated with pics all the way through...i would get maybe a 180 for the pair.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

like thay say if you fail try,,try try again.... some day some well breed there rare fish i bet...


----------



## cepon3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Of course my main goal here would to be in the long run breed them.. and of course i know that to cohab them may even be impossible.. it doesnt take a pro to know that. And in no circumstance do I call myself a pro in serra piranha but I have been in this hobby for 4 or 5 years now. If it is even impossible to cohab the fish together i will not risk the lives of the fish involved i would simply put them back in the tanks from which they came..I will try and get some pictures up as soon as possible of both my fish. and thank you for all the input

cep


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

so...what size tank you looking to get?.....I would get something 200+ at least.....keep a constant eye on them though man...good luck to you sir.


----------



## cepon3 (Feb 24, 2007)

I currently have a 75 gallon with the bigger elong in it.. and a 40 breeder with the smaller one.. although these tanks may be too small i have a 210 sitting in my store.. im just not sure if my floor can hold a ton worth of weight


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I really hope it works out for you. And dont let anybody say you cant do it.


----------

